# What happens when....



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

your beautiful dog gets full of burs while hunting.....



















She gets a bad haircut. I feel so bad because it look awful!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL appearance isnt everything. She's still a very good looking Goldie. Atleast your pup hasnt been running around with various hindquarter bits shaved from HD surgeries.

- Brandon


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

don't worry,it will grow back.She looks like a young pup.Don't tell anyone,and knowbody will know.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She still is very cute!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

not a bad haircut -- is this a regular style for hunting season?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

A tube of Cowboy Magic will prevent that in the future. Use the detangler/shine product. Lube her up before you go out and not as many burrs will stick. Those that do will be much easier to get out.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, not as bad as you think. She's still a beauty. I'll be she loved every minute of being out in the field!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> A tube of Cowboy Magic will prevent that in the future. Use the detangler/shine product. Lube her up before you go out and not as many burrs will stick. Those that do will be much easier to get out.


This is absolutely true! Cowboy Magic really is "magic". You can find it at feed supply & western stores, .... maybe even Tractor Supply. Good stuff!!!


----------

